# Je suis Bacchettone



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto

ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti

vaffanculo a tutta la gente di merda!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


Ma queste vicende non vi fanno proprio riflettere? 
Eliminata dagli amici e cancellata dai contatti...ma pensa! 

E poi in giro ad augurare buon Natale!
Tu come trascorri il Natale? 
Immagino a casa sul divano a guardarti la TV, perché con tutta la gente di merda che c'è in giro l'unico posto che si salva è sicuramente il candore  della tua casa e della tua anima.

Comunque hai ragione: sconforta anche a me vedere che la gente non cambia mai e si dimostra poco interessata a cambiare prospettiva.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


pessima scelta.    la tua.    semmai invitala sul forum.

servirà anche a te capire che cristallizzare ciò che è per sua natura fluido, è un controsenso.


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


Ma vivaddio che esiste gente come te!!!
Per fortuna!!!
Wow!!!

M'avessero mai mandata affanculo apostrofandomi "gente di merda" sarei stata quasi quasi contenta...mi sarei levata dalle palle "gente inutile".


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...



Non ho capito, te la prendi con lei che e' stata tradita?

IO dopo il lungo lunghissimo tradimento di mio marito non ritengo proprio di dovergli fedelta'.

E poi se elimini tutte le persone tradite e che tradiscono  ti fai terra bruciata,  sapessi quante sembrano insospettabili e nascondono storie di anni.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma queste vicende non vi fanno proprio riflettere?
> Eliminata dagli amici e cancellata dai contatti...ma pensa!
> 
> E poi in giro ad augurare buon Natale!
> ...


il candore della mia casa è perduto, quello della mia anima rifulge
passo il natale a cancellare dalla vita la gente di merda



perplesso ha detto:


> pessima scelta.    la tua.    semmai invitala sul forum.
> 
> servirà anche a te capire che cristallizzare ciò che è per sua natura fluido, è un controsenso.


il tempo serve a capire come capire e come rimediare gli errori. 
Per me una relazione adulterina è un errore, una relazione che dura mesi è un'infamia non 'fluida'



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma vivaddio che esiste gente come te!!!
> Per fortuna!!!
> Wow!!!
> 
> M'avessero mai mandata affanculo apostrofandomi "gente di merda" sarei stata quasi quasi contenta...mi sarei levata dalle palle "gente inutile".


pazienza...


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho apito, te la prendi con lei che e' stata tradita?
> 
> IO dopo il lungo lunghissimo tradimento di mio marito non ritengo proprio di dovergli fedelta'.
> 
> E poi se elimini tutte le persone tradite e che tradiscono  ti fai terra bruciata,  sapessi quante sembrano insospettabili e nascondono storie di anni.


ok e tradisci andando a creare un effetto domino con uno sposato (sottolineo con una relazione che va avanti da mesi!!!)


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok e tradisci andando a creare un effetto domino con uno sposato (sottolineo con una relazione che va avanti da mesi!!!)



DIPENDE da come uno/una  sta.

Se stai malissimo e decidi che quello che hai subito e' imperdonabile, ed incontri uno che ti attrae, cerchi di pensare a te stessa e mandi mentalmente affanculo l'altro/l'altra  e cerchi di pensare il meno possibile al tradimento subìto. 

DEVI trovare un modo per stare bene. Ognuno sceglie quello che puo'.

Non sei più come prima, gli scrupoli gli altri nei tuoi confronti non se li sono fatti, ti adegui.

Se puoi lasci.  Altrimenti scegli per te.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il candore della mia casa è perduto, quello della mia anima rifulge
> passo il natale a cancellare dalla vita la gente di merda
> 
> 
> ...


c'era un tizio che fa gli anni domani che probabilmente ti metterebbe tra i farisei.   ricorderai immagino la faccenda dello scagliere pietre,vero?

se pensi che sia un errore quello della tua amica, non è escludendola dalla tua vita che glielo farai capire.


----------



## spleen (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Ma queste vicende non vi fanno proprio riflettere?*
> Eliminata dagli amici e cancellata dai contatti...ma pensa!
> 
> E poi in giro ad augurare buon Natale!
> ...


Guarda che riflettere costa fatica. 
E riflettendo cadono le categorizzazioni che a volte sono un comodo rifugio per sentirsi al sicuro e non pensare.
Perchè poi si scopre alla fine che siamo tutti nella stessa barchetta, in preda alle onde del mare scuro.
E non c'è Natale che io non pensi a quello che è stata tutta la mia vita, ma non per sentirmi al sicuro, per discutermi.

Però non è vero che la gente non cambia mai, non devi catregorizzare pure tu


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


mi ricordi l'antico nick "traditori_al_rogo" :singleeye: che tempi...


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


Mai dire mai...lo dicevo pure io...però a differenza tua non ho mai giudicato le scelte degli altri. Mi dava fastidio solo la mia. Perché io sapevo quanto avevo dato e sapevo di non meritarmelo. Tutto il resto sono congetture e riflettere il nostro vissuto sulle storie di altri. Non è così.
Io sono sola per natura, perché ho un carattere di m... ma non perché taglio fuori, sono gli altri che mi tagliano fuori.
E non mi piace essere sola. Quindi non capisco perché ti vuoi isolare


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi ricordi l'antico nick "traditori_al_rogo" :singleeye: che tempi...


Ma sta amica non è nemmeno traditrice!!!
S'è beccata il palco di corna, ha mollatoil marito e ora ha una storia con uno sposato...
Ottimo motivo per mandarla affanculo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mai dire mai...lo dicevo pure io..*.però a differenza tua non ho mai giudicato le scelte degli altri.* Mi dava fastidio solo la mia. Perché io sapevo quanto avevo dato e sapevo di non meritarmelo. Tutto il resto sono congetture e riflettere il nostro vissuto sulle storie di altri. Non è così.
> Io sono sola per natura, perché ho un carattere di m... ma non perché taglio fuori, sono gli altri che mi tagliano fuori.
> E non mi piace essere sola. Quindi non capisco perché ti vuoi isolare


infatti... oddio, non giudicare in certe situazioni è quasi impossibile, diciamo che si dovrebbe provare a capire oltre a giudicare.
Gesù, che perplesso cita, all'adultera dice anche un'altra cosa alla fine... fondamentale, direi. Ma nelle citazioni viene sempre omessa.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sta amica non è nemmeno traditrice!!!
> S'è beccata il palco di corna, ha mollatoil marito e ora ha una storia con uno sposato...
> Ottimo motivo per mandarla affanculo...


eh si, un po' eccessivo il nostro Pazzesco 
ricordavo i bei tempi andati... ah la tauromachia :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah la tauromachia :singleeye:


:inlove:


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :inlove:


stupendo eh? :inlove: :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stupendo eh? :inlove: :rotfl:


Spettacolare!!!


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... oddio, non giudicare in certe situazioni è quasi impossibile, diciamo che si dovrebbe provare a capire oltre a giudicare.
> Gesù, che perplesso cita, all'adultera dice anche un'altra cosa alla fine... fondamentale, direi. Ma nelle citazioni viene sempre omessa.


"vai e non peccare più."    se non ricordo male.

ma se glielo dice alla fine, c'è una ragione.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> "vai e non peccare più."    se non ricordo male.
> 
> ma se glielo dice alla fine, c'è una ragione.



si va be ma un peccato per uno possiamo anche perdonarlo no??


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

In verità ti dico che nemmeno è un peccato, questo.    ma il capo è il tizio sotto



oro.blu ha detto:


> si va be ma un peccato per uno possiamo anche perdonarlo no??


http://www.laparola.net/wiki.php?riferimento=Gv8%2C1-11&formato_rif=vp


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> "vai e non peccare più."    se non ricordo male.
> 
> ma se glielo dice alla fine, c'è una ragione.


e mica glielo può dire all'inizio...  prima doveva vedere l'esito della sfida... e se partiva la sassaiola? :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


Ma perchè giudicarla, eliminarla, cancellarla? A parte che son cavoli suoi e non tuoi o del mondo intero, come fai a dire che è "gente di merda"?Che ne sai di come si sente o cosa prova lei?Che ne sai di come vive quella coppia?  E visto che sei cosi categorico perché lei non avrebbe dovuto tradire mentre il marito si?


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> In verità ti dico che nemmeno è un peccato, questo.    *ma il capo è il tizio sotto*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laparola.net/wiki.php?riferimento=Gv8%2C1-11&formato_rif=vp


...forse il tuo...


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Mah, no.   non direi.  anzi, tecnicamente sarei uno scomunicato.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah, no.   non direi.  *anzi, tecnicamente sarei uno scomunicato*.


sei comunista? :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sei comunista? :singleeye:


piano con le offese 


no.  interpretando il diritto canonico in senso stretto, chiedere la cancellazione dai registri battesimali è atto di apostasia punito con la scomunica, che può essere tolta secondo procedura precisa e non so nemmeno se rientri tra le indulgenze giubilari.


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

sìsì, certo, una donna tradita "aquisisce" il diritto di tradire a sua volta...

vabbè, può essere, ognuno fa come sente, non entro nel merito

l'unica cosa che non torna è che c'è un'altra donna che starà male alla fine del giro, quella poveraccia della moglie del suo amante-riscatto-del-tradimento-subito

almeno cercarne uno libero... o farsi qualche scrupolo...

io non ce la farei, e non mi sento bacchettona


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sìsì, certo, una donna tradita "aquisisce" il diritto di tradire a sua volta...
> 
> vabbè, può essere, ognuno fa come sente, non entro nel merito
> 
> ...


l'amica-ex amica di Pazzesco si è lasciata col marito, quindi non può essere definita una traditrice.

l'eventuale obbiettivo del biasimo dovrebbe essere l'uomo, non certo lei.    è lui che è venuto meno alla promessa di fedeltà alla moglie.


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Vorrei ribadire un concetto.
A un amante, uomo o donna che sia, del partner ufficiale non importa un fico secco.
Mi spiace, ma è così.
A meno che non si conoscano, ma è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sìsì, certo, una donna tradita "aquisisce" il diritto di tradire a sua volta...
> 
> vabbè, può essere, ognuno fa come sente, non entro nel merito
> 
> ...


Eli non ho detto questo. Ho detto che non bisogna sempre giudicare negativamente. Un amica resta pur sempre un amica. Non è perché sta facendo uno sbaglio la tagli fuori.
Guarda io sono stata tradita. allora dissi "io MAI nella mia vita", poi ho l'ho fatto nella peggiore delle maniere in cui potevo farlo. Però anche allora non ho mai giudicato altri al di fuori della mia situazione, perché in realtà non si sa bene fino in fondo quali meccanismi scattano. Non sto difendendo il tradimento. Sto difendendo la debolezza umana e il diritto di sbagliare. Se una persona sbaglia e accanto non ha un amico/amica che gli sta vicino e gli fa capire lo sbaglio non tornerà sulla retta via...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sei comunista? :singleeye:


No, lui no, io


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> piano con le offese
> 
> 
> no.  interpretando il diritto canonico in senso stretto, chiedere la cancellazione dai registri battesimali è atto di apostasia punito con la scomunica, che può essere tolta secondo procedura precisa e non so nemmeno se rientri tra le indulgenze giubilari.


Offese de che !? :incazzato: vuoi subito un vaffa seduta stante al posto del buon natale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che riflettere costa fatica.
> E riflettendo cadono le categorizzazioni che a volte sono un comodo rifugio per sentirsi al sicuro e non pensare.
> Perchè poi si scopre alla fine che siamo tutti nella stessa barchetta, in preda alle onde del mare scuro.
> E non c'è Natale che io non pensi a quello che è stata tutta la mia vita, ma non per sentirmi al sicuro, per discutermi.
> ...


Hai ragione spleen, infatti la gente sa cambiare SE vuole e ritiene di metterci l'energia giusta.
Prendendo il fatto nudo e crudo,  anch'io inizialmente posso pensare che mettere in atto un meccanismo che ci ha fatto stare tanto male o addirittura ci può aver mandato all'aria la vita ( il tradimento) sia una mancanza di coerenza, soprattutto se si è stati tanto categorici da chiudere all'istante.
Poi parlando con le persone e conoscendo le loro storie capisco nel tempo che quella intransigenza non sempre è imputabile all'intenzione di attenersi scrupolosamente a certi principi o regole di vita. Oppure che quella leggerezza incoerente non è un vaffaunculo gettato in faccia al mondo quasi a risarcimento per essere stati trattati male.
A volte sono esigenze di quello specifico momento e di quello specifico essere umano.
Posso scegliere di capirlo o no. Ma la chiusura mi fa soffocare prima o poi, come una stanza senz'aria. Anche il cervello e la sensibilità diventerebbero prima o poi asfittici se mi mettessi su quella strada.
Questo non vuol dire giustificare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Eli non ho detto questo. Ho detto che non bisogna sempre giudicare negativamente. Un amica resta pur sempre un amica. Non è perché sta facendo uno sbaglio la tagli fuori.
> Guarda io sono stata tradita. allora dissi "io MAI nella mia vita", poi ho l'ho fatto nella peggiore delle maniere in cui potevo farlo. Però anche allora non ho mai giudicato altri al di fuori della mia situazione, perché in realtà non si sa bene fino in fondo quali meccanismi scattano. Non sto difendendo il tradimento. Sto difendendo la debolezza umana e il diritto di sbagliare. Se una persona sbaglia e accanto non ha un amico/amica che gli sta vicino e gli fa capire lo sbaglio non tornerà sulla retta via...


Retta via. Questo sa tanto di sacrestia d'Italia [emoji3]
Scherzo con te sulle mie e tue coordinate geografiche.
Il tradimento -a volte -non è una debolezza.
Condanniamo pure l'atto, ma evolviamoci come persone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire un concetto.
> A un amante, uomo o donna che sia, del partner ufficiale non importa un fico secco.
> Mi spiace, ma è così.
> A meno che non si conoscano, ma è un altro paio di maniche.


Quoto tutti i tuoi interventi passati presenti e futuri.


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sìsì, certo, una donna tradita "aquisisce" il diritto di tradire a sua volta...
> 
> vabbè, può essere, ognuno fa come sente, non entro nel merito
> 
> ...


Non si può condannare una persona in base a un elemento nel contesto di un matrimonio che non si conosce. Gli unici 2 che sanno sono il marito e la moglie e quindi i giudizi e le "condanne" da parte di terzi  andrebbero evitate o ridimensionate. Questo è il punto secondo me.Se io avessi tradito mio marito in quei periodi e mi avessero definita gente di merda sarei diventata una iena....


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2015)

Che poi appena una donna tradisce è una zoccola... Se tradisce un uomo invece "e dai... e poveretto ha fatto uno sbaglio e si è pentito".


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire un concetto.
> A un amante, uomo o donna che sia, del partner ufficiale non importa un fico secco.
> Mi spiace, ma è così.
> A meno che non si conoscano, ma è un altro paio di maniche.



Un fico secco? è un essere umano

si può sempre scegliere di mettersi o meno con uno sposato

anche la stronza (una poveraccia che deve raccattare gli uomini delle altre) che "vede" mio marito ora, poteva scegliere, lui è il mio interlocutore e con lui me la devo vedere, questo è certo, ma lei, quando se la spassa con un uomo impegnato con un'altra, SA che io sono qui a piangere, quindi è una stronza, una donna che non ha nè coscienza nè cuore, e le auguro che la vita la ricompensi come merita, e succederà...
prima o poi si vede ciò che si vale



anche io domani se incontrassi qualcuno potrei essere complice nel causare molto dolore a qualcun'altra che non mi ha fatto niente, a maggior ragione se non la conosco... io sceglierei di non farlo
non potrei godere di un amore fondato sulle lacrime di un'altra persona
lo dico perchè anni fa, quando ero libera, mi è successo, e ho scelto, mi sono fatta questo scrupolo, e ho anche valutato poi con che uomo miserabile mi stavo per buttare via...
ho scelto, l'ho svergognato e ne sono felice
(e allora non avendolo ancora provato, potevo solo immaginare l'entità del danno che potevo provocare)

dalle nostre scelte dipende tutto
anche l'enorme sofferenza di chi subisce e non lo ha scelto per nulla
non si può sempre giusticarsi dicendo cazzo me ne frega, intanto io mi diverto...
io non ci riuscirei, mi farei schifo

è pieno di maschi liberi a arrapati se si cerca sesso, non ci sono scuse
se si cerca altro, un uomo sposato è l'ultimo che può dartelo


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Eli non ho detto questo. Ho detto che non bisogna sempre giudicare negativamente. Un amica resta pur sempre un amica. Non è perché sta facendo uno sbaglio la tagli fuori.
> Guarda io sono stata tradita. allora dissi "io MAI nella mia vita", poi ho l'ho fatto nella peggiore delle maniere in cui potevo farlo. Però anche allora non ho mai giudicato altri al di fuori della mia situazione, perché in realtà non si sa bene fino in fondo quali meccanismi scattano. Non sto difendendo il tradimento. Sto difendendo la debolezza umana e il diritto di sbagliare. Se una persona sbaglia e accanto non ha un amico/amica che gli sta vicino e gli fa capire lo sbaglio non tornerà sulla retta via...




tu non ti sei messa con uno sposato per "rifarti" dal torto subito
il problema non è il tradimento di lei in questo caso,
è tutta qui la differenza


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'era un tizio che fa gli anni domani che probabilmente ti metterebbe tra i farisei.   ricorderai immagino la faccenda dello scagliere pietre,vero?
> 
> se pensi che sia un errore quello della tua amica, non è escludendola dalla tua vita che glielo farai capire.


Non ne sono convinto. Cristo ce l'aveva contro i sepolcri imbiancati: quelli a posto fuori e marci dentro...

Si invece, se una persona sbaglia e continua a sbagliare la comprensione ed il perdono ad oltranza non pagano, o almeno non fanno per me


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok e tradisci andando a creare un effetto domino con uno sposato (sottolineo con una relazione che va avanti da mesi!!!)


Temi che il battito d'ala di una farfalla ti riporti l'uragano nella casa Mattel?


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Un fico secco? è un essere umano
> 
> si può sempre scegliere di mettersi o meno con uno sposato
> 
> ...


Lo so che è dura accettarlo ma la verità è quella. Gli amanti non se ne fregano e bisogna anche vedere cosa gli è stato raccontato... Il problema non è l'amante ma chi ha tradito....


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè giudicarla, eliminarla, cancellarla? A parte che son cavoli suoi e non tuoi o del mondo intero, come fai a dire che è "gente di merda"?Che ne sai di come si sente o cosa prova lei?Che ne sai di come vive quella coppia?  E visto che sei cosi categorico perché lei non avrebbe dovuto tradire mentre il marito si?


Ma posso decider dei miei comportamenti o no?
Non ho cancellato lei, ho cancellato la mia 'relazione' con lei!

Sono strastufo del giustificazionismo, ho deciso semplicemente di tirare una riga. Certi comportamenti non mi vanno bene e ti mettono oltre la mia comprensione e tolleranza, costringendomi all'ipocrisia che non voglio e non voglio perpetuare


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Temi che il battito d'ala di una farfalla ti riporti l'uragano nella casa Mattel?


Ecate, hai ragione a metterla sul personale, ma non lo è?

Mia moglie non è andata con un altro ed ha ricreato una famiglia, o no?
E' stato solo un casino o no?

Ne è valsa la pena? Io vedo questo mondo col mio paraocchi ma vi guiro che si può vivere senza tradire e addirittura senza sentirsi virtuosi per non avene nemmeno la tentazione!


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sìsì, certo, una donna tradita "aquisisce" il diritto di tradire a sua volta...
> 
> vabbè, può essere, ognuno fa come sente, non entro nel merito
> 
> ...


quoto (vista anche al maschile)


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire un concetto.
> A un amante, uomo o donna che sia, del partner ufficiale non importa un fico secco.
> Mi spiace, ma è così.
> A meno che non si conoscano, ma è un altro paio di maniche.


Ma è giusto che sia così???
Non riesco a pensare ad avere una relazione con una non libera ed a pensare, bhè saranno cazzi suoi e dell'altro...


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ma posso decider dei miei comportamenti o no?
> Non ho cancellato lei, ho cancellato la mia 'relazione' con lei!
> 
> Sono strastufo del giustificazionismo, ho deciso semplicemente di tirare una riga. Certi comportamenti non mi vanno bene e ti mettono oltre la mia comprensione e tolleranza, costringendomi all'ipocrisia che non voglio e non voglio perpetuare


A parte che è una amica di tua moglie, chi sei tu per giudicare chi è e chi non è gente di merda? Fatti tuoi certo ma se hai aperto un 3d aspettati tutte le opinioni.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Retta via. Questo sa tanto di sacrestia d'Italia [emoji3]
> Scherzo con te sulle mie e tue coordinate geografiche.
> Il tradimento -a volte -non è una debolezza.
> Condanniamo pure l'atto, ma evolviamoci come persone.


condivido il tuo pensiero. Non sono brava ad esprimere le idee. La retta via intendevo la monogamia, che secondo me nella nostra cultura è un principio. Chissà se sono riuscita ad esprimere quello che volevo dire..


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte che è una amica di tua moglie, chi sei tu per giudicare chi è e chi non è gente di merda? Fatti tuoi certo ma se hai aperto un 3d aspettati tutte le opinioni.


a dire il vero non avevo aperto un thread ma era una risposta in un altro (lana caprina cmq)

certo che mi vanno bene tutte le opinioni ma perchè non posso giudicare chi PER ME è gente di merda e chi no?
Devo avere qualche titolo? giudice di merda, ad esempio?


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> tu non ti sei messa con uno sposato per "rifarti" dal torto subito
> il problema non è il tradimento di lei in questo caso,
> è tutta qui la differenza


si ma ho tradito, la differenza è sottile forse ma la sostanza non cambia. Probabilmente se mio marito sapesse, soffrirebbe, forse. Ma conoscendolo, credo che sarebbe più ferito nell'orgoglio che nel sentimento. Ma anche qui la differenza è sottile e la sostanza non cambia.
Ho tradito e sono una stronza come tutte le altre. Dire che non lo farò mai più. Non lo so. Sicuramente non ora. sicuramente non finché vedo le sofferenze che provoca. Ma un domani se dovessi trovare un uomo che mi ama veramente e che contraccambio potrebbe capitare. e allora cosa farò? L'amante? o mollo baracca e burattini???

Magari invece non succederà mai nulla e continuerò a fare la mogliettina di una persona per la quale conto meno dell'officina...


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ecate, hai ragione a metterla sul personale, ma non lo è?
> 
> Mia moglie non è andata con un altro ed ha ricreato una famiglia, o no?
> E' stato solo un casino o no?
> ...


Pazzesco io non ricordo se la tua storia è evoluta 
Io ero ferma ad un sospetto di tradimento
Al di la di questo, trovo che spostare le responsabilità sul terzo sia assolutamente sbagliato.
Fuorviante.
L'altro sa del partner ufficiale quello che lui, partner ufficiale ha voluto dire
Generalmente
"Separati in casa da tanto, ormai"
"Non ci lasciamo solo per i figli..."
Questa anche, piuttosto diffusa
"Non stesse così male, in situazioni normali me ne sarei già andato/a"
Al di la di questo
Io non vorrei mai un uomo che sta con me perché le altre gli dicono "ma che vuoi? Sei spostato!"
Ma anche se così non fosse
Il partner che ha tradito e/o abbandonato 
Va guardato per quello che è
Per quello che vi ha fatto (o meno)
Attribuitegli le sue responsabilità 
Prima di tutto con voi stessi
Ma che è? Girano le sirene di Ulisse e lo Sceicco Bianco?
La libertà e la licenza spaventano solo chi ne è minacciato.
Nel mio mondo ideale nessuno ne ha paura
Questi battiti d'ala non devono far sentire minacciato nessuno


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a dire il vero non avevo aperto un thread ma era una risposta in un altro (lana caprina cmq)
> 
> certo che mi vanno bene tutte le opinioni ma perchè non posso giudicare chi PER ME è gente di merda e chi no?
> Devo avere qualche titolo? giudice di merda, ad esempio?


Ti consideri infallibile?


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Pazzesco io non ricordo se la tua storia è evoluta
> Io ero ferma ad un sospetto di tradimento
> Al di la di questo, trovo che spostare le responsabilità sul terzo sia assolutamente sbagliato.
> Fuorviante.
> ...


Secondo me un po' mi confondi con Anonimo (ciccia)
Ma Ecate c'è un punto di base che non mi va bene ed è che il matrimonio non è una via senza ritorno.
ODIO le scorciatoie facili, i "ma tu non sai in che situazione sono", sono solo alibi per giustificare compromessi spesso loschi se non sordidi.

Sono convinto che se lo si vuole ci sono SOLO azioni e decisioni e tutto il resto è sabbia o addirittura fumo negli occhi


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *piano con le offese*
> 
> 
> no.  interpretando il diritto canonico in senso stretto, chiedere la cancellazione dai registri battesimali *è atto di apostasia punito con la scomunica, che può essere tolta secondo procedura precisa e non so nemmeno se rientri tra le indulgenze giubilari.*


 il compagno perplesso :singleeye:
Si certo, se hai chiesto la cancellazione, sei da rogo immediato... credo che nemmeno attraversare lo stargate che ha aperto l'altro giorno il papa, possa lavare il tuo peccato!


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti consideri infallibile?


apriamo la lapidazione, per restare in tema


infallibile no


SENZA COLPA SI'
non ho mai deluso o fatto male o tradito, mai un figlio o una moglie o fidanzata, mai un amico, non un cliente o un collaboratore o addirittura la legge...
MAI

e per chi se lo chiedesse SI ho preso due multe in auto


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, lui no, io


tu quoque,  filia mia


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ma posso decider dei miei comportamenti o no?
> Non ho cancellato lei, ho cancellato la mia 'relazione' con lei!
> 
> Sono strastufo del giustificazionismo, ho deciso semplicemente di tirare una riga. Certi comportamenti non mi vanno bene e ti mettono oltre la mia comprensione e tolleranza, costringendomi all'ipocrisia che non voglio e non voglio perpetuare


Capisco. 
Tu puoi ma se racconti raccogli reazioni

Faccio fatica a capire come la vita privata e relazionale degli altri possa essere considerata rilevante nella decisione se frequentarli o meno.
Mi si risponderà forse che è questione di valori.
Questo mi riempirebbe di tristezza.


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si ma ho tradito, la differenza è sottile forse ma la sostanza non cambia. Probabilmente se mio marito sapesse, soffrirebbe, forse. Ma conoscendolo, credo che sarebbe più ferito nell'orgoglio che nel sentimento. Ma anche qui la differenza è sottile e la sostanza non cambia.
> Ho tradito e sono una stronza come tutte le altre. Dire che non lo farò mai più. Non lo so. Sicuramente non ora. sicuramente non finché vedo le sofferenze che provoca. Ma un domani se dovessi trovare un uomo che mi ama veramente e che contraccambio potrebbe capitare. e allora cosa farò? L'amante? o mollo baracca e burattini???
> 
> Magari invece non succederà mai nulla e continuerò a fare la mogliettina di una persona per la quale conto meno dell'officina...


cambia, perchè rimane una questione tra te e lui, ed è stato lui il primo a rompere il patto di fedeltà e a ferirti, non è in discussione questo nel mio post, che il marito traditore possa soffrire dopo che lui ha infranto per primo le regole, causando un malessere profondissimo e uno squilibrio all'interno della coppia, non mi preoccupa più di tanto... chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso... del tuo tradimento abbiamo già detto tanto, non sei una stronza per me.

è molto molto diverso quando il dolore si propaga come un'infezione al di fuori dalle dinamiche della coppia che deve risolversi i problemi... creandone molti anche ad altri 

non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Tu puoi ma se racconti raccogli reazioni
> 
> Faccio fatica a capire come la vita privata e relazionale degli altri possa essere considerata rilevante nella decisione se frequentarli o meno.
> ...


I comportamenti e solo quelli ai miei occhi dicono che persona sei
Puoi avere una vita privata torbida ed essere limpida? 
Perdonami sono io che non capisco


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> cambia, perchè rimane una questione tra te e lui, ed è stato lui il primo a rompere il patto di fedeltà e a ferirti, non è in discussione questo nel mio post, che il marito traditore possa soffrire dopo che lui ha infranto per primo le regole, causando un malessere profondissimo e uno squilibrio all'interno della coppia, non mi preoccupa più di tanto... chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso... del tuo tradimento abbiamo già detto tanto, non sei una stronza per me.
> 
> è molto molto diverso quando il dolore si propaga come un'infezione al di fuori dalle dinamiche della coppia che deve risolversi i problemi... creandone molti anche ad altri
> 
> non so se mi sono spiegata


Si Eledriel, la vedo anche io cosi

Lasciami aggiungere una cosa: viene contagiato comunque solo chi era a rischio di contagio


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Secondo me un po' mi confondi con Anonimo (ciccia)
> Ma Ecate c'è un punto di base che non mi va bene ed è che il matrimonio non è una via senza ritorno.
> ODIO le scorciatoie facili, i "ma tu non sai in che situazione sono", sono solo alibi per giustificare compromessi spesso loschi se non sordidi.
> 
> Sono convinto che se lo si vuole ci sono SOLO azioni e decisioni e tutto il resto è sabbia o addirittura fumo negli occhi


Intendi dire che se quell'uomo avesse divorziato tu saresti ancora amico della tua amica?
Sì, scusa, ti confondo un po' con Anonimo


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Intendi dire che se quell'uomo avesse divorziato tu saresti ancora amico della tua amica?
> Sì, scusa, ti confondo un po' con Anonimo


SI
(no prob, le corna confondono...okkio però alle renne, in sto periodo, che sono animali permalosi)


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> apriamo la lapidazione, per restare in tema
> 
> 
> infallibile no
> ...


Capisco il tuo sfogo, perchè anch'io sono così. Però se posso permettermi un consiglio, questo non deve portarti ad irrigidirti così verso chi sbaglia. Quantomeno dovresti chiederti il perchè, se si tratta di un'amica. Perchè è vero che tradire è sbagliato, ma da esseri umani sbagliare è molto facile. Ok, sei un tipo fedele e mantieni la parola data, ma avrai fatto anche tu i tuoi errori... ti piacerebbe che gli altri fossero così intransigenti verso di te?


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Resto fuori da sto thread.


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Si Eledriel, la vedo anche io cosi
> 
> Lasciami aggiungere una cosa: viene contagiato comunque solo chi era a rischio di contagio






non gli ignari consorti che subiscono, però, contagiati loro malgrado... è questo che dovrebbe far pensare prima di agire


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo sfogo, perchè anch'io sono così. Però se posso permettermi un consiglio, questo non deve portarti ad irrigidirti così verso chi sbaglia. Quantomeno dovresti chiederti il perchè, se si tratta di un'amica. Perchè è vero che tradire è sbagliato, ma da esseri umani sbagliare è molto facile. Ok, sei un tipo fedele e mantieni la parola data, ma avrai fatto anche tu i tuoi errori... ti piacerebbe che gli altri fossero così intransigenti verso di te?


non lo so, mi vien da pensare di si
attenzione che la sua storia (bun pro le faccia) va avanti da quasi un anno


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Resto fuori da sto thread.


cosa c'è che ti rende tanto suscettibile su sta cosa?

vuota il sacco, è Natale!!


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> I comportamenti e solo quelli ai miei occhi dicono che persona sei
> Puoi avere una vita privata torbida ed essere limpida?
> Perdonami sono io che non capisco


Puoi avere una vita privata torbida ed essere una bella persona.
Non credo che dall'esterno si possa capire come sia la vita intima di qualcuno.
Non vedo come chi tanto orgogliosamente ritiene naturale interrompere i rapporti con qualcuno per un giudizio soggettivo sulla sua vita privata possa essere realmente aperto su altri aspetti molto più delicati 
E questo mi mette tristezza
Come mi mette tristezza vedere che la vita privata e sentimentale siano il principale banco di prova dei "valori".


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non gli ignari consorti che subiscono, però, contagiati loro malgrado... è questo che dovrebbe far pensare prima di agire


gli ignari consorti hanno la sola 'colpa' di essersi scelti la persona sbagliata e di non essersene accorti col passare degli anni


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Puoi avere una vita privata torbida ed essere una bella persona.
> Non credo che dall'esterno si possa capire come sia la vita intima di qualcuno.
> Non vedo come chi tanto orgogliosamente ritiene naturale interrompere i rapporti con qualcuno per un giudizio soggettivo sulla sua vita privata possa essere realmente aperto su altri aspetti molto più delicati
> E questo mi mette tristezza
> Come mi mette tristezza vedere che la vita privata e sentimentale siano il principale banco di prova dei "valori".


io davvero non capisco perchè non si possa essere SEMPRE con una parola, un comportamento, un atteggiamento
la vita private non lo è davvero: ha sempre effetti e ripercussioni sugli altri, anche solo a livello di esempio (omissis)
questo mi ha portato ad essere molto autonomo e con pochissimi amici, ma, salvo il matrimonio, non ho un rimpianto


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Puoi avere una vita privata torbida ed essere una bella persona.*
> Non credo che dall'esterno si possa capire come sia la vita intima di qualcuno.
> Non vedo come chi tanto orgogliosamente ritiene naturale interrompere i rapporti con qualcuno per un giudizio soggettivo sulla sua vita privata possa essere realmente aperto su altri aspetti molto più delicati
> E questo mi mette tristezza
> Come mi mette tristezza vedere che la vita privata e sentimentale siano il principale banco di prova dei "valori".


dipende da cosa si intende per "torbida" e cosa per "bella persona"... ingannare per anni chi ti vive accanto ed essere contemporaneamente una bella persona, boh... non lo so. Una cosa è un tradimento episodico, un'altra prendersi gioco del prossimo.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non gli ignari consorti che subiscono, però, contagiati loro malgrado... è questo che dovrebbe far pensare prima di agire


Eledriel non è che da lontano, nelle vesti di una terza persona, il tradimento come una peste contagi il nostro partner e poi, col dolore che ci provoca, noi.
Non sono passivi i traditori in questa storia. Certo, fa loro comodo far credere di esserlo. Ma l'unica colpevolezza certa nei vostri confronti è la loro. 
Dategliela tutta.
La maggior parte delle volte anche le amanti vengono trattate in modo disonesto.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Puoi avere una vita privata torbida ed essere una bella persona.
> Non credo che dall'esterno si possa capire come sia la vita intima di qualcuno.
> Non vedo come chi tanto orgogliosamente ritiene naturale interrompere i rapporti con qualcuno per un giudizio soggettivo sulla sua vita privata possa essere realmente aperto su altri aspetti molto più delicati
> E questo mi mette tristezza
> Come mi mette tristezza vedere che la vita privata e sentimentale siano il principale banco di prova dei "valori".


Ecate, vedila così
Ad un certo stimolo rispondo con un'azione. Ad una mia azione corrispende un determinato e prevedibile esito.

Per quelli come me sono affidabile
per gli altri sono banale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> apriamo la lapidazione, per restare in tema
> 
> 
> infallibile no
> ...


Ma allora sii felice di quello che sei, miseria ladra.
Ma guarda te se chi è mondo e puro e cristallino deve aggirarsi per il forum con quest'aria da sfigato.
Pazzesco, ti confido un segreto: se vuoi fare uno straccio gli immondi traditori questo non è il metodo giusto.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io davvero non capisco perchè non si possa essere SEMPRE con una parola, un comportamento, un atteggiamento
> la vita private non lo è davvero: ha sempre *effetti e ripercussioni sugli altri*, anche solo a *livello di esempio *(omissis)
> questo mi ha portato ad essere *molto autonomo *e con pochissimi amici, ma, salvo il matrimonio, non ho un rimpianto


Queste interazioni singolo società valgono solo per chi le cerca. In realtà esistono soprattutto nella testa di chi in questo trova una gratificazione narcisistica.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma allora sii felice di quello che sei, miseria ladra.
> Ma guarda te se chi è mondo e puro e cristallino deve aggirarsi per il forum con quest'aria da sfigato.
> Pazzesco, ti confido un segreto: se vuoi fare uno straccio gli immondi traditori questo non è il metodo giusto.


uhmm non ho capito proprio la fine fine...


Chiara io mi sento sfigato da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie

*PRIMA  *_ME NE ANDAVO PER IL MONDO SICURO E SERENO
_


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Eledriel non è che da lontano, nelle vesti di una terza persona, il tradimento come una peste contagi il nostro partner e poi, col dolore che ci provoca, noi.
> Non sono passivi i traditori in questa storia. Certo, fa loro comodo far credere di esserlo. Ma l'unica colpevolezza certa nei vostri confronti è la loro.
> Dategliela tutta.
> La maggior parte delle volte anche le amanti vengono trattate in modo disonesto.


assolutamente vero, non ho idea delle palle che le ha raccontato! potrei vomitare se le sentissi, probabilmente...

ma ciò non toglie che lei sappia di me e che questo non l'abbia minimamente fermata
ma non è una bambina, ha 40 anni, era stata mollata da poco ed era in cerca di gratificazioni senza sbattimenti...
lei sa benissimo che tutti gli uomini che tradiscono raccontano la solita ritrita storia... poteva cercarsene un altro libero

*lui è il responsabile di tutto il mio dolore e del disastro del nostro matrimonio, e su questo non ci piove
*invece di affrontare i suoi problemi e disagi parlandomi, lavorandoci insieme da coppia leale, ha preferito prendermi per il culo, distrarsi, investire energie fuori dal matrimonio, ma tenendolo in piedi perchè gli serve, e lo sta ancora facendo

ma lei non è una vittima innocente, è una opportunista che a suo modo approfitta della situazione, senza farsi scrupoli, cioè una stronza


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Queste interazioni singolo società valgono solo per chi le cerca. In realtà esistono soprattutto nella testa di chi in questo trova una gratificazione narcisistica.


non sono d'accordo
mi spingo a dire non è vero!

per sfortuna posso citare veramente molti molti casi di comportamenti privati che poi affiorano per mille motivi e diventano causa di merdoni enormi


----------



## Diletta (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Anch'io*

sono piuttosto rigidetta, infatti per me gli sposati sono "intoccabili", a malapena li percepisco come uomini in carne ed ossa e questo, semplicemente, perché non sono liberi in quanto appartengono ad un'altra.
Punto.
Però, non tutte sono così estremiste e succede che si conosca "anche" degli uomini sposati. 
A questo punto, bisogna vedere, come hanno già detto altri, cosa fanno intendere i mariti delle altre.
Nove volte su dieci fanno leva sullo spirito compassionevole di noi donne, con le loro storie in cui sono vittime di moglie arpìe e l'informazione di essere separati in casa è la prima che viene data a sostegno della tesi.
Poi, è tutto da vedere se la futura amante ci creda per davvero o faccia finta anch'essa di crederci...
E comunque non è determinante, l'orrido è nell'imbrogliare l'altra.
Io, ad esempio, non crederei mai a chi mi fa intendere certe cose...ok, è finito tutto con tua moglie?
Allora ti separi e io ti aspetto (ma non mi calo le ......, non muore nessuno se non si scopa subito).
Anzi, l'attesa rende tutto più entusiasmante.
Questo è l'unico banco di prova, non ce ne sono altri, studiatela pure come volete...


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Non ne sono convinto. Cristo ce l'aveva contro i sepolcri imbiancati: quelli a posto fuori e marci dentro...
> 
> Si invece, se una persona sbaglia e continua a sbagliare la comprensione ed il perdono ad oltranza non pagano, o almeno non fanno per me


quelli a posto fuori e marci dentro erano quelli che volevano lapidare l'adultera, infatti.

è per il secondo pezzo della tua risposta che andresti dritto tra i farisei.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono piuttosto rigidetta, infatti per me gli sposati sono "intoccabili", a malapena li percepisco come uomini in carne ed ossa e questo, semplicemente, perché non sono liberi in quanto appartengono ad un'altra.
> Punto.
> Però, non tutte sono così estremiste e succede che si conosca "anche" degli uomini sposati.
> A questo punto, bisogna vedere, come hanno già detto altri, cosa fanno intendere i mariti delle altre.
> ...


FATTI e AZIONI

100% ok


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> cosa c'è che ti rende tanto suscettibile su sta cosa?
> 
> vuota il sacco, è Natale!!


Mi rende suscettibile il fatto che fin da piccola mi è stato insegnato che non si giudicano gli altri se prima non si è vissuto eventualmente quello che non conosciamo.
Mi è stato insegnato che i valori di una persona sono molteplici e non riguardano solo la sfera affettiva.
Non sopporto il giudizio e il pregiudizio di chi non ha idea di cosa passi nella testa del giudicato.
Tu tronchi un'amicizia con una persona che magari sta pure soffrendo (soffrendo per il tradimento subito, soffrendo per la situazione in cui si trova ora che ti garantisco non essere così semplice come si crede) perchè per te la gente che tradisce e che contribuisce a farlo è gente di merda.
Guarda, per quanto mi riguarda le hai fatto un favore. Non ha di certo bisogno del giudice supremo di stocazzo.

E mi rende pure suscettibile il fatto che io l'ho vissuta una relazione con uno impegnato, per anni, e mi sono sentita dare i peggiori epiteti, ho visto la cattiveria negli occhi della gente retta che mi diceva "fatti schifo, non pensi alla sua compagna". No, io non ci pensavo. E no, non mi pento di un cazzo. Io posso dire "ho fatto quello che volevo" e non mi reputo una persona di merda, forse un po' egoista...ma per me l'egoismo a volte nella vita è salvifico. Avrei fatto un torto a me stessa se me lo fossi negata...e se mi permetti io penso a me.
Bello poi scoprire che tutta sta rettitudine nascondeva gente che faceva le peggio porcate, alle spalle del marito/moglie. Bella roba l'ipocrisia galoppante. Altra cosa che mi rende suscettibile.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli a posto fuori e marci dentro erano quelli che volevano lapidare l'adultera, infatti.
> 
> è per il secondo pezzo della tua risposta che andresti dritto tra i farisei.


per chi è Cristiano si
per me che sono solo umano è che auspico una punizione per chi è colpevole e recidivo non direi


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Aggiungo anche un'altra cosa.
A me spiace che esistano uomini che per convincere una donna a farsela dare raccontano loro che il rapporto che vivono fa schifo.
Non ne ho mai conosciuto uno che si è permesso di raccontarmi sta stronzata.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> mi spingo a dire non è vero!
> 
> per sfortuna posso citare veramente molti molti casi di comportamenti privati che poi affiorano per mille motivi e diventano causa di merdoni enormi


Mi riferivo all'essere un esempio per la società con il proprio privato. Lo trovo terrificante, oltre che kitsch. D'altronde è uno dei punti che hanno in comune le varie dittature. Il privato che diventa pubblico mi da' sempre una puntina di nausea


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un'amica di mia moglie ha scoperto il tradimento del marito. Si sono mollati.
> Lei dopo un po' ha iniziato una relazione con uno sposato. Va avanti così da vari mesi...e lui RESTA con la moglie, intanto
> 
> ELIMINATA dalle amicizie e cancellata dai contatti
> ...


Ma l'hai eliminata tu o l'ha eliminata tua moglie ?


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per chi è Cristiano si
> per me che sono solo umano è che auspico una punizione per chi è colpevole e recidivo non direi


quindi quando toccherà a te sbagliare.  e succederà, vai tranquillo.   non sarà questione di corna,magari qualcos'altro.


accetterai la lapidazione senza fare un fiato.  la coerenza questo vorrebbe, se si è giustizialisti per gli altri, lo si è pure per se stessi,altrimenti, come detto, si va tra i farisei.


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi rende suscettibile il fatto che *fin da piccola mi è stato insegnato che non si giudicano gli altri se prima non si è vissuto eventualmente quello che non conosciamo.*
> Mi è stato insegnato che i valori di una persona sono molteplici e non riguardano solo la sfera affettiva.
> Non sopporto il giudizio e il pregiudizio di chi non ha idea di cosa passi nella testa del giudicato.
> Tu tronchi un'amicizia con una persona che magari sta pure soffrendo (soffrendo per il tradimento subito, soffrendo per la situazione in cui si trova ora che ti garantisco non essere così semplice come si crede) perchè per te la gente che tradisce e che contribuisce a farlo è gente di merda.
> ...




ti auguro di non vivere quello che sto vivendo io da più di un anno
non ne hai idea, potrebbe cambiare radicalmente il tuo punto di vista!!!

ti hanno insegnato a non giudicare ciò che non conosci, bene, non conosci quanto dolore possa provocare "l'egoismo salvifico"...
e lascia stare la suscettibilità e l'ipocrisia galoppante, ne veda tanta, troppa, dà la nausea e non è certo roba mia

è meglio se la chiudo qui
.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per chi è Cristiano si
> per me che sono solo umano è che auspico una punizione per chi è colpevole e recidivo non direi


Continuo a non capire come un comportamento che non ti lede personalmente ti faccia perdere energia.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire come un comportamento che non ti lede personalmente ti faccia perdere energia.


l'idealizzare le persone porta a brutte distorsioni della realtà.

e c'è chi non accetta la realtà.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *quindi quando toccherà a te sbagliare.  e succederà, vai tranquillo.   non sarà questione di corna,magari qualcos'altro.*
> 
> 
> *accetterai la lapidazione senza fare un fiato.  la coerenza questo vorrebbe*, se si è giustizialisti per gli altri, lo si è pure per se stessi,altrimenti, come detto, si va tra i farisei.


esatto, prima o poi si sbaglia tutti... però da quello che scrive gli va dato credito sulla coerenza, probabilmente sarà così.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto, prima o poi si sbaglia tutti... però da quello che scrive gli va dato credito sulla coerenza, probabilmente sarà così.


sì sì.   io il credito glielo concedo.    ma è al momento delle sassate che deve dimostrarla, sta coerenza.

e gli ambiti che possono definire una brutta persona sono parecchio più ampi del mettere le corna al/alla consorte.


----------



## Falcor (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nemmeno serve dirlo che son daccordo con eledriel e pazzesco.

L'unica mia differenza è che se io conosco un traditore e lo ritengo davvero mio amico/a non lo allontano ma gli faccio capire in tutti i modi che sta sbagliando e sta facendo del male a qualcuno. Ho amici che tradiscono, alcuni impegnati altri che sono amanti di persone impegnate. Sono una spina nel fianco per loro ma non li allontano perché son persone a cui voglio bene e privandomi della loro amicizia farei anche un danno a me stesso.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nemmeno serve dirlo che son daccordo con eledriel e pazzesco.
> 
> L'unica mia differenza è che se io conosco un traditore e lo ritengo davvero mio amico/a non lo allontano ma gli faccio capire in tutti i modi che sta sbagliando e sta facendo del male a qualcuno. Ho amici che tradiscono, alcuni impegnati altri che sono amanti di persone impegnate. Sono una spina nel fianco per loro ma non li allontano perché son persone a cui voglio bene e privandomi della loro amicizia farei anche un danno a me stesso.


Sì. è il senso del discorso.    non si allontana un amico che sbaglia.  se si è veri amici e se si considera detta persona un vero amico.

la contestazione fatta a Pazzesco è questa.


----------



## Falcor (24 Dicembre 2015)

Però perplesso a differenza vostra io pazzesco lo capisco e non mi sconvolge che lui pensi quelle cose. Anche per me chi tradisce cancella ogni altro pregio che possa avere. Tradire è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.

Un pò mi sto ammorbidendo da quando son qui ma anche per me chi tradisce è una persona di merda, e come pazzesco rivendico il mio diritto di pensarlo, così come per voi lui ed io siamo bigotti o antichi a pensarla così.

Per me il principio "chi è amante è egoista" non ha senso, anche chi ruba è egoista, però lo si manda in galera quello.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì.   io il credito glielo concedo.    ma è al momento delle sassate che deve dimostrarla, sta coerenza.
> 
> *e gli ambiti che possono definire una brutta persona sono parecchio più ampi del mettere le corna al/alla consorte.*


Senza dubbio. Resta il fatto che c'è tradimento e tradimento, non si può generalizzare... e certi traditori seriali che prendono per il culo la gente senza nessun rimorso,* per me* sono brutte persone.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì. è il senso del discorso.    *non si allontana un amico che sbaglia*.  se si è veri amici e se si considera detta persona un vero amico.
> 
> la contestazione fatta a Pazzesco è questa.


Su questo concordo totalmente.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi rende suscettibile il fatto che fin da piccola mi è stato insegnato che non si giudicano gli altri se prima non si è vissuto eventualmente quello che non conosciamo.
> Mi è stato insegnato che i valori di una persona sono molteplici e non riguardano solo la sfera affettiva.
> Non sopporto il giudizio e il pregiudizio di chi non ha idea di cosa passi nella testa del giudicato.


bello ma utopistico: restringe la possibilità di giudizio e la rende impraticabile. Ogni scelta è un giudizio mascherato mi arrogo il diritto di scegliere e quindi di giudicare



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu tronchi un'amicizia con una persona che magari sta pure soffrendo (soffrendo per il tradimento subito, soffrendo per la situazione in cui si trova ora che ti garantisco non essere così semplice come si crede) perchè per te la gente che tradisce e che contribuisce a farlo è gente di merda.
> Guarda, per quanto mi riguarda le hai fatto un favore. Non ha di certo bisogno del giudice supremo di stocazzo..


la tronco a ragion veduta. per me è inconcepibile che una relazione adulterina possa essere duratura. Mi risparmio I commenti all'utlima frase



Nicka ha detto:


> E mi rende pure suscettibile il fatto che io l'ho vissuta una relazione con uno impegnato, per anni, e mi sono sentita dare i peggiori epiteti, ho visto la cattiveria negli occhi della gente retta che mi diceva "fatti schifo, non pensi alla sua compagna". No, io non ci pensavo. E no, non mi pento di un cazzo. Io posso dire "ho fatto quello che volevo" e non mi reputo una persona di merda, forse un po' egoista...ma per me l'egoismo a volte nella vita è salvifico. Avrei fatto un torto a me stessa se me lo fossi negata...e se mi permetti io penso a me.
> Bello poi scoprire che tutta sta rettitudine nascondeva gente che faceva le peggio porcate, alle spalle del marito/moglie. Bella roba l'ipocrisia galoppante. Altra cosa che mi rende suscettibile.


Se sei stata giudicata da gente di merda non ci posso fare nulla.
Posso essere d'accordo sull'egoismo in senso assoluto, per nulla nell'accezione in cui l'hai descritto tu


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma l'hai eliminata tu o l'ha eliminata tua moglie ?


io

lei libera di vederla come e quando vuole, con tutto il mio biasimo perchè (beviamo l'amaro calice fino in fondo) sono convinto che la sua frequentazione con gente di merda le abbia fatto considerare plausibile il tradire



perplesso ha detto:


> quindi quando toccherà a te sbagliare.  e succederà, vai tranquillo.   non sarà questione di corna,magari qualcos'altro.
> 
> 
> accetterai la lapidazione senza fare un fiato.  la coerenza questo vorrebbe, se si è giustizialisti per gli altri, lo si è pure per se stessi,altrimenti, come detto, si va tra i farisei.


so che diro è facile, ma a dirlo, sia



Ecate ha detto:


> Mi riferivo all'essere un esempio per la società con il proprio privato. Lo trovo terrificante, oltre che kitsch. D'altronde è uno dei punti che hanno in comune le varie dittature. Il privato che diventa pubblico mi da' sempre una puntina di nausea


mi spiace, non sono d'accordo
tanto più sei una persona pubbilca tanto più dovresti essere irreprensibile in private (e su tutto, non solo per gli afetti)



Ecate ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire come un comportamento che non ti lede personalmente ti faccia perdere energia.


ok faccio il mistico allora

il BENE è assoluto (come l'AMORE) ogni attacco al BENE lo sminuisce nella sua essere universale


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2015)

È abbastanza ovvio ma non sufficientemente compreso che chi vive esperienze differenti capisce con difficoltà le istanze dell'altro. E quindi in un certo qual modo tutte le opinioni fin qui espresse sono accettabili. Bisognerebbe essere traditi e allo stesso tempo essere stati traditori per compendere chi in un dato momento della vita sta da una parte piuttosto che dall'altra. Io non ce l'ho con chi tradisce ma chi mi ha tradito mi ha deluso. Innamorarsi o desiderare un'altra persona fa parte degli accadimenti nella vita erotica di una persona e non sempre si ha voglia o capacità di sottrarsi all'esperienza. Ciò non toglie che fa male e questo credo sia indiscutibile. Personalmente non cancellerei mai un'amicizia per i motivi indicati da Pazzesco.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì. è il senso del discorso.    non si allontana un amico che sbaglia.  se si è veri amici e se si considera detta persona un vero amico.
> 
> la contestazione fatta a Pazzesco è questa.


*
E' IL CONTRARIO!!!!!*

Se sei amico di una persona e gli hai detto e gli hai fatto capire che sbaglia, hai solo un modo per dirgli che non è degno dell'AMICIZIA: togliendogli la tua e facendogli capire che resterà e contribuirà ad un mondo di merda


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Però perplesso a differenza vostra io pazzesco lo capisco e non mi sconvolge che lui pensi quelle cose. Anche per me chi tradisce cancella ogni altro pregio che possa avere. Tradire è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.
> 
> Un pò mi sto ammorbidendo da quando son qui ma anche per me chi tradisce è una persona di merda, e come pazzesco rivendico il mio diritto di pensarlo, così come per voi lui ed io siamo bigotti o antichi a pensarla così.
> 
> Per me il principio "chi è amante è egoista" non ha senso, anche chi ruba è egoista, però lo si manda in galera quello.


est modus in rebus.    non tutti i traditori sono uguali.  non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali.   non tutti i traditi sono uguali.

soprattutto nessuno è a priori immune dal tradire.   a meno di sublimare totalmente.   ma chi sublima oltre misura, magari si dimentica del marito o della moglie in luogo della carriera, dei soldi, di una passione di quello che vuoi.

e cosa ti cambia, nel concreto, se tua moglie ti trascura per la carriera, invece che per un altro?

il tradimento è mentire e mettere da parte, mica andare a letto con altri.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> *
> E' IL CONTRARIO!!!!!*
> 
> Se sei amico di una persona e gli hai detto e gli hai fatto capire che sbaglia, hai solo un modo per dirgli che non è degno dell'AMICIZIA: togliendogli la tua e facendogli capire che resterà e contribuirà ad un mondo di merda


m'immagino quando sbaglierai tu e verrai lasciato da solo.    e capirai quanto sia stata sbagliata sta cosa che hai appena scritto


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

*GRAN FINALE*

ed in conclusione 

ci siamo presi una settimana mia moglie ed io per tirare le somme.
Andremo via da soli una settimana per capire se sta relalzione da ricostrure ha senso o se il mio totalitarismo è inattaccabile.

Capirò così se L'AMORE è passibile di revisionismo e perdono. 
E se tra le mie parole in maiuscolo deve figurare anche FUTURO.

Buon tutto a tutti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> È abbastanza ovvio ma non sufficientemente compreso che chi vive esperienze differenti capisce con difficoltà le istanze dell'altro. E quindi in un certo qual modo tutte le opinioni fin qui espresse sono accettabili. Bisognerebbe essere traditi e allo stesso tempo essere stati traditori per compendere chi in un dato momento della vita sta da una parte piuttosto che dall'altra. Io non ce l'ho con chi tradisce ma chi mi ha tradito mi ha deluso. Innamorarsi o desiderare un'altra persona fa parte degli accadimenti nella vita erotica di una persona e non sempre si ha voglia o capacità di sottrarsi all'esperienza. Ciò non toglie che fa male e questo credo sia indiscutibile. Personalmente non cancellerei mai un'amicizia per i motivi indicati da Pazzesco.


Ti sbagli.
Io comprendo benissimo e l'ho pure scritto.


----------



## Falcor (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e cosa ti cambia, nel concreto, se tua moglie ti trascura per la carriera, invece che per un altro?
> 
> il tradimento è mentire e mettere da parte, mica andare a letto con altri.


Qua potrebbe risponderti meglio di me anonimo che ha visto la moglie allontanarsi per il lavoro (il tradimento che lui paventa pare non sia in realtà provato).

Io ti direi che per me cambierebbe e anche tanto, ma poi vai giù di "sei possessivo, sei un uomo antico che pensa che la sua donna è sua e solo sua" e tutte cose così. Quindi se dovessi scegliere di esser tradito (perché concordo con te che entrambi i tuoi esempi sono tradimenti belli e buoni) preferirei esser trascurato per il lavoro. Purtroppo mi è capitato di esser tradito nel senso classico del termine.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Senza dubbio. Resta il fatto che c'è tradimento e tradimento, non si può generalizzare... e certi traditori seriali che prendono per il culo la gente senza nessun rimorso,* per me* sono brutte persone.


e mia gliel'enno tutti seriali, sti traditori e sti amanti......l'essere senza rimorso poi dovrebbe far capire che c'è qualcosa di più ciccioso sotto che il semplice non sapersi tenere i pantaloni/gonna su.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Però perplesso a differenza vostra io pazzesco lo capisco e non mi sconvolge che lui pensi quelle cose. Anche per me chi tradisce cancella ogni altro pregio che possa avere. *Tradire è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.*
> 
> Un pò mi sto ammorbidendo da quando son qui ma anche per me chi tradisce è una persona di merda, e come pazzesco rivendico il mio diritto di pensarlo, così come per voi lui ed io siamo bigotti o antichi a pensarla così.
> 
> Per me il principio "chi è amante è egoista" non ha senso, anche chi ruba è egoista, però lo si manda in galera quello.


Rileggiti...
Io sono convinta che ci sia di peggio. Anche nel rapporto a due.
Ovviamente il tutto vuole solo essere uno spunto di riflessione reciproco, non mi interessa farti cambiare idea. Vorrei solo capire meglio.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua potrebbe risponderti meglio di me anonimo che ha visto la moglie allontanarsi per il lavoro (il tradimento che lui paventa pare non sia in realtà provato).
> 
> Io ti direi che per me cambierebbe e anche tanto, ma poi vai giù di "sei possessivo, sei un uomo antico che pensa che la sua donna è sua e solo sua" e tutte cose così. Quindi se dovessi scegliere di esser tradito (perché concordo con te che entrambi i tuoi esempi sono tradimenti belli e buoni) preferirei esser trascurato per il lavoro. Purtroppo mi è capitato di esser tradito nel senso classico del termine.


se 2 fatti oggettivi analoghi hanno ai tuoi occhi diversa valenza, converrai che il problema è nel tuo occhio.

e sta nel tuo libero arbitrio di scegliere di essere trascurato per il lavoro anzichè per un amante.   però a me questo sembra più il sentire la voce degli altri dentro di sè, che un fatto tuo.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se 2 fatti oggettivi analoghi hanno ai tuoi occhi diversa valenza, converrai che il problema è nel tuo occhio.
> 
> e sta nel tuo libero arbitrio di scegliere di essere trascurato per il lavoro anzichè per un amante.   però a me questo sembra più il sentire la voce degli altri dentro di sè, che un fatto tuo.


vorrei avere più tempo per approfondire questo visto che non sono in linea anche se è solo un esempio, allora uso la tecnica clownesca

me lo vedo il marito medio la cui moglie gli confessa di averlo tradito CON il lavoro e quello che è tradito SUL lavoro!


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vorrei avere più tempo per approfondire questo visto che non sono in linea anche se è solo un esempio, allora uso la tecnica clownesca
> 
> me lo vedo il marito medio la cui moglie gli confessa di averlo tradito CON il lavoro e quello che è tradito SUL lavoro!


Amore e Possesso mica sono sinonimi.    sono 2 insiemi che ogni tanto si intersecano.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Amore e Possesso mica sono sinonimi.    sono 2 insiemi che ogni tanto si intersecano.


e l'intersezione ha la forma dei genitali?     :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e l'intersezione ha la forma dei genitali?     :rotfl:


a volte sì, a volte no.   mo devo annà.   cercate di non bere poco tutti, gente.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a volte sì, a volte no.   mo devo annà.   cercate di non bere poco tutti, gente.


sono astemio, c'erano dubbi?


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti sbagli.
> Io comprendo benissimo e l'ho pure scritto.


C'è sempre un'eccezione ma dopo aver letto i vari post e molti thread direi che la norma è ben diversa. A volte sembra di leggere traditi vs traditori forever. E viceversa


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sono astemio, c'erano dubbi?




non molti


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> È abbastanza ovvio ma non sufficientemente compreso che chi vive esperienze differenti capisce con difficoltà le istanze dell'altro. E quindi in un certo qual modo tutte le opinioni fin qui espresse sono accettabili. Bisognerebbe essere traditi e allo stesso tempo essere stati traditori per compendere chi in un dato momento della vita sta da una parte piuttosto che dall'altra. Io non ce l'ho con chi tradisce ma chi mi ha tradito mi ha deluso. Innamorarsi o desiderare un'altra persona fa parte degli accadimenti nella vita erotica di una persona e non sempre si ha voglia o capacità di sottrarsi all'esperienza. Ciò non toglie che fa male e questo credo sia indiscutibile.


Avete già detto tante cose e fondamentalmente sono daccordo con Danny, ma anche con Nicka ripensando a quando sono stata amante tanti anni fa; ora, da fresca tradita, mi avvicino molto al sentire di pazzesco, di Ele e di falcor.. Niente di assoluto dunque.

A proposito di amiche.
La mia amica dai tempi della scuola ha sempre tradito l'allora fidanzato e da trent'anni marito con vari ed eventuali giovanotti. Lui, che io sappia e veda, pare irreprensibile e sempre superinnamorato tanto da farmi sentire in colpissima quando passavo a prenderla e lui ci augurava "buon divertimento ragazze", felice che la moglie, ottima madre e moglie per quello che vedeva lui (ma anche io se non fosse per i reiterati tradimenti), si prendesse del tempo per lei, ma poco sapendo che  la serata l'avrebbe tracorsa in un motel col tipo di turno. Da quando sto col secondo marito, fedelissima (si cambia eccome), le sue confidenze in tal senso si sono dissolte e anche l'amicizia si è un po' raffreddata.
Un anno fa, forte dei trent'anni di relazione strettissima, ci siamo viste e le ho raccontato quello che mi stava succedendo. Lei ha iniziato ad inveire contro mio marito come una iena, manco fosse lei la tradita, appellandolo in maniera che neanche io mi ero sognata di fare, fino a farmi esclamare stupita "scusa eh, ma se tuo marito sapesse come ti sei mossa tu in questi decenni, cosa pensi che direbbe di te?". Risposta "tanto lui non lo saprà mai; non oso neanche pensarci". Vabbè, sono rimasta di sasso; evidentemente sono una che non capisce un tubo delle persone neanche in decenni di rapporto, una torda mondiale. Abbiamo discusso un po' ma ci siamo lasciate bene, con un abbraccio e la voglia di rivedersi ancora come sempre (siamo un po' lontane). Mi aspettavo nei giorni successivi qualche messaggio o chiamata di solidarietà, un come stai, una emoticon su wa, anche perchè ero ridotta a 40 chili e con due occhiaie che parlavano di profondo malessere da cento km di distanza. E invece il nulla; qualche like su fb e per finire neanche gli auguri di compleanno. Dunque finchè la spalleggiavo andavo benissimo, nel momento in cui le ho fatto presente che non era nella condizione di giudicare chicchessia e che forse il suo ruolo era solo quello di consolarmi, se ne avesse avuto voglia, senza dare addosso a lui chè non poteva permetterselo, è sparita. Mai l'avevo giudicata prima; non condividevo il suo modus operandi e gliel'ho sempre fatto presente, ma ciò era motivo di crescita e riflessione, non di rottura... Ora, evidentemente, mi vede diversamente e non mi considera come ha sempre fatto. Ma va bene così, nulla è eterno.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> C'è sempre un'eccezione ma dopo aver letto i vari post e molti thread direi che la norma è ben diversa. A volte sembra di leggere traditi vs traditori forever. E viceversa


Gli estremismi sono sempre eccessivi....prima di giudicare bisogna conoscere e per conoscere bisogna ascoltare. Spesso però si tende ad ascoltare solo la propria voce o quella che le assomiglia di più


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se 2 fatti oggettivi analoghi hanno ai tuoi occhi diversa valenza, converrai che il problema è nel tuo occhio.
> 
> e sta nel tuo libero arbitrio di scegliere di essere trascurato per il lavoro anzichè per un amante.   però a me questo sembra più il sentire la voce degli altri dentro di sè, che un fatto tuo.





Pazzesco ha detto:


> io
> 
> lei libera di vederla come e quando vuole, con tutto il mio biasimo perchè (beviamo l'amaro calice fino in fondo) *sono convinto che la sua frequentazione con gente di merda le abbia fatto considerare plausibile il tradire
> *
> ...



siamo su due pianeti diversi
per me, l'unico modo perché la vita privata possa apportare valore aggiunto alla mia valutazione di un personaggio pubblico, è che sia privata
Qualsiasi uso pubblico del privato è kitsch
Le persone adulte decidono da sole e scelgono la compagnia di persone con cui hanno affinità.
Chi è tanto influenzabile da tradire perché coinvolto da amici libertini non è mai stato adulto
non è mai stato se stesso
non è mai stato fedele.
L'assoluto mi pare abbia dimora solo nelle umane velleità
(e atrocità, ma questa è un'altra storia)


----------



## Falcor (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Rileggiti...
> Io sono convinta che ci sia di peggio. Anche nel rapporto a due.
> Ovviamente il tutto vuole solo essere uno spunto di riflessione reciproco, non mi interessa farti cambiare idea. *Vorrei solo capire meglio*.


E io son felice di chiarirti il mio concetto  A proposito quando ti leggo ti immagino così:



Tornando a noi, ovviamente mi riferivo alla cosa peggiore in un rapporto di coppia e non in senso assoluto. Per le dinamiche che ho vissuto io ti direi che un tradimento sia la cosa peggiore, ma riconosco che non è solo il tradimento "fisico" a esser grave, ma è quello che per me fa più male.



perplesso ha detto:


> se 2 fatti oggettivi analoghi hanno ai tuoi occhi diversa valenza, converrai che il problema è nel tuo occhio.
> 
> e sta nel tuo libero arbitrio di scegliere di essere trascurato per il lavoro anzichè per un amante.   però a me questo sembra più il sentire la voce degli altri dentro di sè, che un fatto tuo.


Si però non puoi mettere sullo stesso piano avere uno o più amanti e dedicarsi troppo al lavoro.

E non è come pensi, non è una questione di pensiero degli altri. Me ne sbatte che gli altri pensino o meno che ho le corna. Ma è una cosa mia. Sapere che ciò che la persona che amavo aveva di più intimo e prezioso da donarmi, lo condivideva con altri. E non è solo un concetto di fisicità. Ma lo stesso stare a letto a coccolarsi, chiacchierare, cose che per me sono esclusiva di due "innamorati".


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> È abbastanza ovvio ma non sufficientemente compreso che chi vive esperienze differenti capisce con difficoltà le istanze dell'altro. E quindi in un certo qual modo tutte le opinioni fin qui espresse sono accettabili. Bisognerebbe essere traditi e allo stesso tempo essere stati traditori per compendere chi in un dato momento della vita sta da una parte piuttosto che dall'altra. Io non ce l'ho con chi tradisce ma chi mi ha tradito mi ha deluso. Innamorarsi o desiderare un'altra persona fa parte degli accadimenti nella vita erotica di una persona e non sempre si ha voglia o capacità di sottrarsi all'esperienza. Ciò non toglie che fa male e questo credo sia indiscutibile. Personalmente non cancellerei mai un'amicizia per i motivi indicati da Pazzesco.


Quoto


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua potrebbe risponderti meglio di me anonimo che ha visto la moglie allontanarsi per il lavoro (il tradimento che lui paventa pare non sia in realtà provato).
> 
> Io ti direi che *per me cambierebbe e anche tanto*, ma poi vai giù di "sei possessivo, sei un uomo antico che pensa che la sua donna è sua e solo sua" e tutte cose così. Quindi se dovessi scegliere di esser tradito (perché concordo con te che entrambi i tuoi esempi sono tradimenti belli e buoni) preferirei esser trascurato per il lavoro. Purtroppo mi è capitato di esser tradito nel senso classico del termine.


Anche per me
un tradimento del genere non è un tradimento
Scommetto fosse stato un uomo ad essere assente per lavoro le reazioni sarebbero state ben diverse. Tradimento è tradimento. Non dedicare alla famiglia o alla coppia il tempo che l'altro vorrebbe è un'altra cosa.
antico piuttosto è non accettare che una donna possa trovare gratificazioni professionali fuori casa nella misura in cui sono concesse agli uomini.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E io son felice di chiarirti il mio concetto  A proposito quando ti leggo ti immagino così:
> 
> View attachment 11187
> 
> ...


Wow sono lusingata  
pensando al peggio mi riferivo alla violenza psicologica e anche fisica che certe relazioni portano avanti...
siccome me ne è capitata una un bel po' di tempo fa ricordo i tradimenti (bruttissimi, attuati anche con persone a me care) e il sadismo mentale di questa persona devo dire che i tradimenti, per quanto schifosi, sono stati fatti sbiadire da altri comportamenti ancora più lesivi.


----------



## Falcor (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> pensando al peggio mi riferivo alla *violenza psicologica e anche fisica* che certe relazioni portano avanti...


In effetti hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato ma solo perché sono così distante da queste due forme di violenza che spesso tendo a non prenderle in considerazione. Eppure esistono e sono ignobili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> siamo su due pianeti diversi
> per me, l'unico modo perché la vita privata possa apportare valore aggiunto alla mia valutazione di un personaggio pubblico, è che sia privata
> Qualsiasi uso pubblico del privato è kitsch
> Le persone adulte decidono da sole e scelgono la compagnia di persone con cui hanno affinità.
> ...


Un'altra di cui quoto i messaggi presenti passati e futuri [emoji2]


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un'altra di cui quoto i messaggi presenti passati e futuri [emoji2]


Ma grazie  
è reciproco


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Dicembre 2015)

A tutti voi i migliori auguri di Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A tutti voi i migliori auguri di Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo.


Anche da parte mia a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2015)

Ma è in effetti contraddittorio che chi ha sofferto per un tradimento si renda complice di un altro tradimento.
Non lo è se si pensa che possa cercare una ricompensa per la ferita narcisistica subita.
Non è automatico che chi viene tradito sia innocente. Qualunque vittima potrebbe essere colpevole di altro.
Io ho sempre avuto tra le amicizie persone coinvolte in tradimenti. 
Purtroppo le relazioni sentimentali sono complicate.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Dicembre 2015)

A me é capitato che una mia amica mi confessasse di aver tradito il suo fidanzato innamoratissimo di lei. Io fresca di tradimento ho cercato di aiutarlo. Lei lo tradiva perché alcuni sentimenti li sentiva sopiti. Si stava avvicinando il compleanno di lei, allora con l'aiuto del suo fidanzato faccio un video strappalacrime con le loro foto, riportando le loro lettere, ecc....  

Ha pianto come una fontana, perchè le ho messo di fronte la realtà. Una volta che ha saputo che l'idea era stata mia mi ha odiata per un pó... poi ha riflettuto, ha lasciato il suo ragazzo, e siamo tornate amiche... 

Bisogna colpire nei punti deboli sti traditori


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Scared  è una situazione ben diversa da quella della amica di pazzesco che è una donna adulta appena uscita da un matrimonio finito per un tradimento e che non ha neppure una grande scelta di uomini liberi over 40.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scared  è una situazione ben diversa da quella della amica di pazzesco che è una donna adulta appena uscita da un matrimonio finito per un tradimento e che non ha neppure una grande scelta di uomini liberi over 40.


Si é differente.. riportavo l'esperienza. Quello che mi preme comprendere é se Pazzesco le ha parlato chiaramente del perché la loro amicizia finiva...


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scared  è una situazione ben diversa da quella della amica di pazzesco che è una donna adulta appena uscita da un matrimonio finito per un tradimento e che *non ha neppure una grande scelta di uomini liberi over 40.*


ma è così proprio?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ma è così proprio?


Sì. È così. 

Dopo i 35 tutti sono in coppia stabile, se non sono instabili.


----------



## Pazzesco (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Epilogo*

La mia ex amica, ha posto un out out al suo amante: lui ha parlato con la moglie e proseguiranno il loro matrimonio.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2016)

quindi la tua ex amica è rimasta col cerino in mano e si sta bruciando le dita?


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La mia ex amica, ha posto un out out al suo amante: lui ha parlato con la moglie e proseguiranno il loro matrimonio.


Classico!


----------



## Pazzesco (12 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi la tua ex amica è rimasta col cerino in mano e si sta bruciando le dita?


si c'è rimasta malissimo
ma sa che ha fatto la cosa giusta


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si c'è rimasta malissimo
> ma sa che ha fatto la cosa giusta


pensi di riammetterla tra la cerchia delle amicizie ho hai deciso definitivamente di "tagliarla fuori"


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> pensi di riammetterla tra la cerchia delle amicizie ho hai deciso definitivamente di "tagliarla fuori"


sono contento che sia uscita da un limbo spiacevole e ci stiamo vedendo perchè ha bisogno di conforto (la vede più mia moglie che io)

quando comunque capita la vedo e ci parlo volentieri, in fondo, anche se molto in ritardo, penso abbia fatto la cosa giusta


----------



## Eratò (13 Gennaio 2016)

E meno male... Povera lei che è stata anche catalogata tra la "gente di merda".


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sono contento che sia uscita da un limbo spiacevole e ci stiamo vedendo perchè ha bisogno di conforto (la vede più mia moglie che io)
> 
> quando comunque capita la vedo e ci parlo volentieri, in fondo, anche se molto in ritardo, penso abbia fatto la cosa giusta


:quoto:


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E meno male... Povera lei che è stata anche catalogata tra la "gente di merda".


ci vuole un sacco di smacchiatore per tornare lindi


----------

